# Crazy colored egyptian like eyes!(pics included!)



## xxScenesta (Jun 12, 2008)

Okay SO this is my first every tutorial!
I actually did this a few weeks ago but just got around to posting
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyway this is what i used! you can find most of these at* ANY* Drugstore believe it or not!

I used milani hot pink e/s
Milani turquiouse e/s
MAybelline water proof liquid eyeliner -black
Laura mercier platinium eye base
and any natural false lashes *or* your favorite black mascara.
and red hot lip stick from clinique!

Okay now lets get started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First of course you can put on your regular face routine. (mosturizers, base,powders,foundation..the works.)

Now you put your base on all over the eyelid.
Which i forgot to take a picture of.
Then take you Milani hot oink e/s and place it all over the base of the lid.
<br>
P1040081.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

<br>

Then take the Turqouise e/s from Milani and place in the middle of your eyelid. -I used and crease brush for this.-<br>http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm130/scenequeenx3x/?action=view&current=P1040084.jpg<br>

The put some in the "v" on the eyelid.

And blend! :]
P1040087.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


Okay now the liner. this is where it gets tricky.
first line the top as usual.and make a 'wing' but only on the top lid. 
Then line the bottom. about 2cm intothe eye male a little curvered line. then line as usual and make a little swirl at the end. (MY CAMERA CRAPPED OUT AGAIN!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pictures would probably be more help in this area but oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Its should look something like this:

P1040085.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting





Then just add some lipstick.
P1040093.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

and there you go!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P1040095.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Ill do better next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and get a new camera while im at it!
<3


----------



## user79 (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you checked out this thread:

http://specktra.net/f280/how-take-be...-camera-46494/

I think it would help you with taking more focused pictures for next time so that users can actually see more clearly what you did. Also, it helps if you resize the pictures and then turn them the right way around, some of them are upside down.

Hope that helped!


----------



## xxScenesta (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Have you checked out this thread:

http://specktra.net/f280/how-take-be...-camera-46494/

I think it would help you with taking more focused pictures for next time so that users can actually see more clearly what you did. Also, it helps if you resize the pictures and then turn them the right way around, some of them are upside down.

Hope that helped! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks so much.

:]


----------

